# Whistling Williams Gas Furnace



## thorin (Nov 26, 2008)

*No solutions but same problem*

I don't have an answer but just found myself with the exact same issue. Did you ever resolve the issue or figure out what it was?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

It whistles because it does not know the words:whistling2:


----------



## 57Cass (Mar 8, 2008)

*The Furnace problem*

I hardly remember my question, hardly remember the problem! but, yes I did fix it, and it's something I read somewhere in this forum I do believe. I took my vacuum hose and thorougly vacuumed out the entire bottom of my furnace and all its parts that were within reach of the vacuum hose (with the skinny nozzle), and it solved the problem. I think it was clicking as I tried to turn it on and it just would not ignite. Once thoroughly vacuumed, the problem immediately ceased to exist. Voila! Warmth at the touch of a thermostat, and without annoying noise..... I would imagine I did this with the thermostat in the off position. In fact, probably with the gas to the furnace off as well. Don't want to blow up the joint - good luck....be safe -


----------



## 57Cass (Mar 8, 2008)

*Correction to the problem*

Oh now I see and now I remember (It's hard to be 51!)... haha... it was a whistling noise (yes, I guess it did not know the words - how very clever, hvaclover) but VACUUMing it out thoroughly WAS the answer. That did the trick. No problems since. Do this safely, with furnace off I would say. This is the best furnace. I will always hope any furnace I own is as nice as this one.... 

thanks for asking - 

be healthy. live well. vacuum.


----------

